# Ciao Darwin 8 - Terre Desolate: da venerdì 15 marzo su Canale 5



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Torna uno dei programmi storici d'intrattenimento più apprezzati dai telespettatori, ossia *Ciao Darwin* giunto all'ottava edizione, con il sottotitolo "Terre Desolate". Alla conduzione, ovviamente, *Paolo Bonolis* accompagnato dalla sua spalla *Luca Laurenti* e la presenza di "Madre Natura". 

La trasmissione mette in gara due diverse categorie di persone attraverso varie prove, di cui alcune molto esilaranti come A Spasso nel Tempo. In onda dal 1998, Ciao Darwin ha sempre realizzato grandi ascolti (l'ultima edizione sottotitolata La Resurrezione e trasmessa nella primavera del 2016 ha raccolto più di 5 milioni di spettatori e circa il 26% di share riuscendo a battere quasi sempre l'ostica concorrenza di Rai 1).

*Ciao Darwin 8 - Terre Desolate* andrà in onda da *venerdì 15 marzo 2019*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5*.

Promo di Ciao Darwin 8 nei post successivi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2019)




----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Marzo 2019)

quanto è bello sto programma............


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna uno dei programmi storici d'intrattenimento più apprezzati dai telespettatori, ossia *Ciao Darwin* giunto all'ottava edizione, con il sottotitolo "Terre Desolate". Alla conduzione, ovviamente, *Paolo Bonolis* accompagnato dalla sua spalla *Luca Laurenti* e la presenza di "Madre Natura".
> 
> La trasmissione mette in gara due diverse categorie di persone attraverso varie prove, di cui alcune molto esilaranti come A Spasso nel Tempo. In onda dal 1998, Ciao Darwin ha sempre realizzato grandi ascolti (l'ultima edizione sottotitolata La Resurrezione e trasmessa nella primavera del 2016 ha raccolto più di 5 milioni di spettatori e circa il 26% di share riuscendo a battere quasi sempre l'ostica concorrenza di Rai 1).
> 
> ...



I moralisti infelici della vita, avranno da ridire pure su sto programma che per me è sempre uno spasso!


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> I moralisti infelici della vita, avranno da ridire pure su sto programma che per me è sempre uno spasso!


A me all'inizio piaceva, dopo le prime stagioni ha iniziato ad annoiarmi perché sempre uguale a se stesso. Anche la coppia Bonolis- Laurenti ormai ripropone le stesse dinamiche di 20 anni fa a Tira e molla, programma che a me piaceva molto.
Il problema è che frattempo son passati 20 anni...

PS: mi capita con quasi tutti i programmi di annoiarmi dopo due o tre edizioni, quindi probabilmente è una cosa mia.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2019)

Un grosso mah! Bonolis, con tutti i sostegni fatti al PD ultimamente ed il supporto a Renzi con la presenza alla Leopolda e la sua ospitata a Scherzi a parte, mi è sceso tantissimo e non sarò l'unico visto che gli ultimi programmi che ha fatto in prima serata sono stati dei flop clamorosi.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2019)

Promo con data.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2019)

Parte stasera. Ultimo promo in attesa della prima puntata.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2019)

chi è Madre Natura?
l'unica cosa importante da sapere è questa.
nella scorsa edizione Rym Saidi e Jenny Watwood tanta roba


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> chi è Madre Natura?
> l'unica cosa importante da sapere è questa.
> nella scorsa edizione Rym Saidi e Jenny Watwood tanta roba



tra lei, il corpo di ballo, le concorrenti ecc... sembra un film *****.

meglio così


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2019)

Iniziato. Personalmente trovo Bonolis molto demotivato e poco pungente e boh mi sto anche annoiando eppure la trasmissione è sempre la stessa di anni fa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2019)

a me piace, ti danno quello che ti aspetti. e questo basta


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2019)

Da twitter il profilo instagram di quella degli chic che ha fatto la prova del tempo.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Marzo 2019)

La ballerina con i capelli rossi me la sogno stanotte (almeno lo spero)

MAMMA MIA.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Marzo 2019)

sto programma ormai è superato....ogni edizione sempre uguale,stessi giochi,stesse prove,novità poche. Bonolis Laurenti invecchiati di brutto,ormai non fanno piu ridere,riciclano le stesse battute da 20 anni. l'unica cosa positiva,manco a dirlo,le donne mezze nude che sono un must per sto programma


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La ballerina con i capelli rossi me la sogno stanotte (almeno lo spero)
> 
> MAMMA MIA.



adoro sto programma,c'è una quantità di kiuli impressionante,roba mai vista in nessun altro programma


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Marzo 2019)

A me il programma fa ridere (anche se gli sketch tra Bonolis e Laurenti sono patetici), ma non capisco come possa essere trasmesso in prima serata, c è una quantità di figha enorme


----------



## fabri47 (16 Marzo 2019)

Prima puntata parecchio sottotono. Bonolis ha perso parecchio smalto e conduce come se dovesse fare un favore, si vede che non ha più voglia di condurlo sto programma. Laurenti molto meglio e più ispirato seppur ripetitivo. Eccezionale Madre Natura, da 10 e lode forse una delle migliori, semplicemente divina.

Per il resto malissimo non aver innovato nulla e lasciato tutto come 3 anni fa, io avrei fatto tornare la gabbia neurale (presente solo nell'edizione del 2007). Settimana prossima penso che guarderò La Corrida.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Marzo 2019)

*Prima puntata a 4.150.000 telespettatori, pari al 22.38% di share. Crollo di più di un milione di spettatori rispetto alla scorsa edizione.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Prima puntata parecchio sottotono. Bonolis ha perso parecchio smalto e conduce come se dovesse fare un favore, si vede che non ha più voglia di condurlo sto programma. Laurenti molto meglio e più ispirato seppur ripetitivo. Eccezionale Madre Natura, da 10 e lode forse una delle migliori, semplicemente divina.
> 
> Per il resto malissimo non aver innovato nulla e lasciato tutto come 3 anni fa, io avrei fatto tornare la gabbia neurale (presente solo nell'edizione del 2007). Settimana prossima penso che guarderò La Corrida.



Beh settimana prossima sarà un trans-gay fest, chi guarda solo ed esclusivamente per la quantità di gnocca (tipo me ) può anche skippare una settimana


----------



## ibracadabra9 (16 Marzo 2019)

la macchina del tempo solita garanzia di ghignate.
SONO BAGNATA
AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## fabri47 (16 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh settimana prossima sarà un trans-gay fest, chi guarda solo ed esclusivamente per la quantità di gnocca (tipo me ) può anche skippare una settimana


Considerata la scia che sta prendendo Bonolis negli ultimi tempi, non escludo che ci possa scappare anche qualche suo monologo radical chic. Almeno con La Corrida vado sul sicuro, c'è la Caramis che è stragnocca, mi assicuro di farmi due risate e soprattutto finisce presto (ormai i programmi mediaset durano un'eternità, io dopo una certa vado a dormire).

E pensare che io apprezzavo parecchio Darwin, ma boh ieri ho avuto l'impressione di un programma stanchissimo, forzato e tornato in onda solo per accendere un pò il palinsesto e far tornare un pò di pubblico. Stessa impressione avuta con Scherzi a Parte sempre di Bonolis. Sarà che sono cresciuto io...Boh. C'è da dire che il crollo degli ascolti, rispetto a tre anni fa, è allarmante .


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Considerata la scia che sta prendendo Bonolis negli ultimi tempi, non escludo che ci possa scappare anche qualche suo monologo radical chic. Almeno con La Corrida vado sul sicuro, c'è la Caramis che è stragnocca, mi assicuro di farmi due risate e soprattutto finisce presto (ormai i programmi mediaset durano un'eternità, io dopo una certa vado a dormire).
> 
> E pensare che io apprezzavo parecchio Darwin, ma boh ieri ho avuto l'impressione di un programma stanchissimo, forzato e tornato in onda solo per accendere un pò il palinsesto e far tornare un pò di pubblico. Stessa impressione avuta con Scherzi a Parte sempre di Bonolis. Sarà che sono cresciuto io...Boh. C'è da dire che il crollo degli ascolti, rispetto a tre anni fa, è allarmante .



scherzi a parte ha cambiato tutto e faceva schifo.

un format che funziona di questi tempi non va cambiato, semmai leggermente innovato.


PS: quest'anno puntano davvero tutto sui primi piani dei culi delle ballerine. molto prosperosi e in perfetta forma.

scelta ottima, non mi perderò ovviamente una puntata.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (16 Marzo 2019)

Darwin è un format che nonostante sia ormai ventennale riesce a fare più di 4mln di spettatori (dato che al giorno d'oggi in pochi possono vantare, giusto la De Filippi e Conti ).
Cioè di che parliamo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prima puntata a 4.150.000 telespettatori, pari al 22.38% di share. Crollo di più di un milione di spettatori rispetto alla scorsa edizione.*



Pare
**3.200.000 di telemasturbatori*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Marzo 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Darwin è un format che nonostante sia ormai ventennale riesce a fare più di 4mln di spettatori (dato che al giorno d'oggi in pochi possono vantare, giusto la De Filippi e Conti ).
> Cioè di che parliamo.


Le aspettative erano altre e la concorrenza era debolissima. Dubito reggerà la prossima settimana con La Corrida che attirerà tutto il pubblico anziano. Sarà l'ultima edizione, secondo me.

Conti e De Filippi cmq sfiorano i 5 milioni (La De Filippi fa quasi sempre 5-6 milioni). Darwin era un evento, doveva fare il botto. Se andate sui blog televisivi, tra i commenti in molti sono spiazzati negativamente dal dato.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh settimana prossima sarà un trans-gay fest, chi guarda solo ed esclusivamente per la quantità di gnocca (tipo me ) può anche skippare una settimana



io ho seguito le partite,appena finite poco fa ho messo canale 5 ed è uscita questa come Madre Natura



>




sei ancora convinto ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sei ancora convinto ?



Eh però! Questa sarebbe capace di convertire alla causa gnocca anche l'altra metà dei concorrenti. 
Ci ho provato stasera a vedere, ma ho cambiato appena ho visto entrare Vladimir Luxuria.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Marzo 2019)

peccato che sia tipo anoressica.
bellissimo viso eh, ma mi farei più che volentieri una a caso del corpo di ballo potendo scegliere [preferibilmente la rossa]


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2019)

Ho letto che hanno fatto vincere i gay. Ma va??? Contento di non aver visto nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> peccato che sia tipo anoressica.
> bellissimo viso eh, ma mi farei più che volentieri una a caso del corpo di ballo potendo scegliere [preferibilmente la rossa]



quoto


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Marzo 2019)

Ho visto poco
ma la macchina del tempo è stata divertentissima.

ah... battuta al ritorno la Corrida! Grande Paolo!


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> peccato che sia tipo anoressica.
> bellissimo viso eh, ma mi farei più che volentieri una a caso del corpo di ballo potendo scegliere [preferibilmente la rossa]



quelle anoressiche non hanno le tette naturali così grosse,è solo magra e molto alta allora dà l'impressione.
comunque preferivo quella della prima puntata.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che hanno fatto vincere i gay. Ma va??? Contento di non aver visto nulla.



non il pubblico che invece ha premiato il family day,sono state solo le domande finali perchè fino alle prove sono stati dietro.
comunque quel Povia era insopportabile,peggio di Luxuria.
hanno riesumato un personaggio sbagliato che si vanta di fare conferenze da anni su questi temi,visto che a canzoni non se lo fila più nessuno.
Bonolis sotto pressione (l'indiscrezione su una puntata del genere mi ricordo che ha creato una bufera anni fa quando hanno organizzato i casting per omofobi con la politica in mezzo pure,questa l'hanno edulcolata),ha fatto un piccolo appunto di 30 secondi parteggiando per accettare anche l'amore gay.
"perchè i bambini si danno alle suore e non a due gay?" più o meno
difficile dire se lo pensi davvero o è solo per tutelare la sua immagine


----------



## Hellscream (23 Marzo 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> peccato che sia tipo anoressica.
> bellissimo viso eh, ma mi farei più che volentieri una a caso del corpo di ballo potendo scegliere [preferibilmente la rossa]



Non ho nulla da aggiungere. Ieri madre natura non mi è piaciuta (ed io quando vedo una rossa esco pazzo..)


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> quelle anoressiche non hanno le tette naturali così grosse,è solo magra e molto alta allora dà l'impressione.
> comunque preferivo quella della prima puntata.
> 
> 
> ...


Da quello che ho sentito hanno cercato di ridicolizzare l'immagine di coloro che la pensavano diversamente dai gay per dare un immagine migliore a questi ultimi, però non posso confermarlo visto che non ho visto la puntata. Su Povia stendiamo un velo pietoso, qualche anno fa era andato in una città vicino a dove abito io a parlare di sovranismo con Alemanno, ripeto ALEMANNO.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2019)

[/IMG]


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2019)

stasera a quanto leggo ci sarà la puntata "juventini contro tutti gli altri tifosi"


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> stasera a quanto leggo ci sarà la puntata "juventini contro tutti gli altri tifosi"



spettacolooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------

